# 26rs And Landcruiser????



## DV_Socal (Jun 8, 2006)

We were looking to purchase 25RSS ('06), but realize that with our tow vehicle (Landcruiser 4:10 and TC 6500 GVWR), that would be not a wise choice. The dry weight on '06 25RSS is close to 5400 and GVWR of 7000.

We found a 2005 26RS (dryweight 4400, GVWR 6000). Based on everything I have read on this forum I will be towing about 80% of my capacity. I was wondering if any one has this combination of trailer and TV and would like to share their experience. Also any '05 26RS owners who can share their trailer weights and experience will be helpful.
Thanks,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't know much on your Landcruiser
But the weight on the 26RS I think you'll find is low from what it really weighs
some of the other 26RS owner have had theirs weighed but don't remember what it was
and don't forget to add fuel passengers and cargo to the mix.
I still think might be to close to your max
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

DV_Socal said:


> We were looking to purchase 25RSS ('06), but realize that with our tow vehicle (Landcruiser 4:10 and TC 6500 GVWR), that would be not a wise choice. The dry weight on '06 25RSS is close to 5400 and GVWR of 7000.
> 
> We found a 2005 26RS (dryweight 4400, GVWR 6000). Based on everything I have read on this forum I will be towing about 80% of my capacity. I was wondering if any one has this combination of trailer and TV and would like to share their experience. Also any '05 26RS owners who can share their trailer weights and experience will be helpful.
> Thanks,
> [snapback]119144[/snapback]​


The 26RS didn't get heavier between 05 and 06.
Keystone just updates the specs to be a little closer to accurate.
The 05 you're looking at will weigh close to what the 06 does.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My '04, loaded for camping weighed 6180 lbs last year. I have since removed a bunch of stuff, but haven't had a chance to weigh again this season. That is without water too.

I think you will find the 26RS, or even the 25RSS will be too much for your Toyota.

I was towing the Outback with a '02 Chevy Avalanche, and opted to upgrade my TV to a Diesel Excursion. I'm not saying you can't do it, but, if you going to be in the mountains, your going to want more power.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

It is amazing how the weights change. On Keystone's website they list the 2004 25 RSS and 26 RS at 4655 and 4480 (25 RSS weighs more). On my 2006 brochure I got at the latest RV show it says 4695 and 4905 (the 26 RS weighs more). On the Keystone website for 2006 it says 5275 and 5185 (25 RSS weighs more).

So in two years the 25 RSS has gained 620 pounds and the 26 RS 705 pounds? That's what the numbers say, but it isn't the case. The numbers are just more realistic now. And those are dry weight numbers. Add another 500 to 600 pounds for the options.

The Land Cruiser, despite the 4.10s, should stay away from the 26 RS and 25 RSS.

Randy


----------



## DV_Socal (Jun 8, 2006)

I verified the weights on the labels that are inside the trailer. Aren't they suppose to be accurate?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

DV_Socal said:


> I verified the weights on the labels that are inside the trailer. Aren't they suppose to be accurate?
> [snapback]119180[/snapback]​


The weights on the inside of my cabinets say the trailer should weigh 4760#, without batteries, water, or propane. Using the weight I got on the scale last season,

6180-4760=1420

1420-60 (propane)- 60 (battery) - 85 (I carry about 10 gallons of water) = 1215.

I know I don't have 1215# worth of stuff in my camper, so you can take those numbers with a grain of salt.

In addition to the weight issue, the wheel base of you Toyota is working against you. The recommended rule of thumb is 20' of trailer length for the first 110" of TV wheel base, and one additional foot of trailer for each additional 4" of wheel base. I'm not sure what the WB of the Landcruiser is, but if it is less then 130" I would be looking at a shorter trailer, or a longer tow vehicle.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

First off...Welcome to the site. Glad you found us.

The specs for your TV seems a bit light.

Can you tow with it....sure.
Will it be ok 95% of the time...sure

Would I want my family in that vehicle while towing that trailer....NO WAY.

I tend to fall on the "better safe the sorry" side of life, but that's just me.

Would love to see you get an Outback, but you might want to consider a TV upgrade first.

BTW...I had to buy a new Suburban to pull my Outback....so I know your pain.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

DVsocal,

I would guess that you have the 4.7L V8 which happens to be an excellent motor for towing as it gets it's peak power at about 3200 RPM. You have to tow with overdrive off and about at 65MPH (not terribly advisable) you would be running at 3000 RPM. Being a smaller V8 how it is setup makes up for some of the lower torque ratings versus other V8's but at the end of the day it just a tad small. The lower RPM torque may out perform the 5.4 Fords, 5.3 Chevy's when going up a hill but over the long haul they will run at at little less RPM. I myself wish I had both just to test!

You also have a 4:10 Rear which is excellent! You gave your GVWR which I believe with any amount of gear you will be drastically close to being over weight . At around 90% of ratings and above most tow vehicles loose their performance at an alarming rate. You didn't provide GCWR but that may even be a worse problem for you.

Now finally for your wheelbase it is just too short which will end up being the Worst Problem. In the wind you will be scared.

I myself would opt for no larger the the 23RS which is an exellent trailer with it's dual queen beds. Bigger isn't better, the exact right setup is better. You get good performance , lower blood pressure and less gray hair. Sounds like a vacation to me!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

DV social

You are doing the right thing and asking the right questions because it is not all black and white when it comes to weights. There are alot of people here that have good knowledge and resorces to check numbers for you.

Here's my input for you. I have a 2006 26RS (sept 05) which has the GVWR on the side at 6000lb and the sticker in the cabinet door at about 5200lb( can't remember the exact). I weighed the camper at a CAT scale configured for camping but without water in any tank (as much as I could tell) and with 1 gas bottle empty. The axle weight was 4880lb and the tongue was 920 lb making 5800 lb together. (my new 2500 chevy weighted 7200lb with the family, no bikes and a littel wood, GVWR is 9200lb so in good shape)

When ever comparing TV capacity with the trailer use the trailer GVWR because you will be closer to that than any other number. Others can tell you about the TV better than I but do your weight calculation. Family, fuel DVDs and other luggage in the TV. For me I found that a Z71 1500 Chevy was about 200 lb over GVWR while within its tow capacity of 7900lb and GCWR of about 13200lb.

Good luck and be safe

David


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, DV_Socal!* action 
Nice ride you have there!









I did a little research on the specs of your Toyota (not knowing the year, I will assume it is a current year).

The wheelbase is listed as 112", which equates to - As Tim mentioned - a 20-21 foot trailer. The importance here is your ability to maintain control of the combo, so is primarily a safety issue.

The Maximum Trailer Weight is listed as 6,500 pounds. This can be a little deceiving, as it assume no options, a full tank of gas and a driver only. Passengers, options, cargo, hitch and trailer tounge weight all must be deducted from that. Additionally, many experts will recommend that you not exceed 85% of your vehicles listed tow rating, which would put you at 5525 pounds.

All that being said, I would submit that the 21RS (with a quality weight distribution and sway control hitch) is going to be the best choice for you. You might push it to a 23RS if you pack very light (little water in tanks), and upgrade to a Hensley Arrow hitch. Personally, I would feel most comfortable with the 21RS.

Good luck in your shopping, and keep us posted. We are here for any questions you might have.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DV_Socal (Jun 8, 2006)

GCWR = 12480
I don't know if it makes any difference, but I have couple of mods to my Cruiser. A TLC supercharger that adds 80 + lb-ft to the torque and OME Heavy Duty suspension.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

DV_Socal said:


> GCWR = 12480
> I don't know if it makes any difference...
> [snapback]119404[/snapback]​


Yes

It increases the weight narrowing your margin to GVWR and GCWR.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DV_Socal said:


> GCWR = 12480
> I don't know if it makes any difference, but I have couple of mods to my Cruiser. A TLC supercharger that adds 80 + lb-ft to the torque and OME Heavy Duty suspension.
> [snapback]119404[/snapback]​


The supercharger certianly helps with the power, but I don't think that is the issue.

The suspension upgrades help with your load carrying capacity, BUT (Big BUT), unless OME publishes increased load and towing ratings for your vehicle - which they probably don't - you are still stuck with the same situation. The reality may be better, but if you ever have an accident the local authorities, insurance companies and lawers will only look at the published ratings from Toyota.

And, you still have the wheelbase issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Not much to add here except that the you were provided some great information to consider. You're doing the right thing by learning and making an informed decision. Which ever model you decide to purchase we hope it's an Outback.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Very curious about the GCWR being 12480. It is 11,800 on the Tundra and Sequoia so you say they changed the rear and all the suspension. Sounds odd and I checked Toyota's website and they didn't even list it for the Landcruiser. Your HD suspension changes don't change the load carrying capability of the rear nor the brakes. In fact you just mask a problem by putting stiffer springs.

Having said that you went from having a nickel in your pocket versus a penny in the case of emergency. Most 1/2 Tons are at 13,000 to 14,000 and as Doug pointed out to you the wheelbase is still too short.


----------



## DV_Socal (Jun 8, 2006)

It is going to be tough call. But Outback for sure.

12480 GVWR is in the Owner's manual, burried in the towing section. Took me a while to find it.


----------



## DV_Socal (Jun 8, 2006)

Some more specs on my LC

Front Axle 3495
Rear Axle 4400
GVWR 6840


----------



## DV_Socal (Jun 8, 2006)

We decided to go ahead and get the 26RS. Thanks for some of the great feed back and towing information that we received from everyone on the site. It is very helpful for first time buyers and certainly made decision process for us a lot easier.

We decided to make the first trip a short haul, just so we can test everything out and also get use to the handling charactertistics of my TV with Outback on the hitch. We dorve to Lake Lopez which is about 160 miles for us one way. Everything went smooth and was a lot of fun. Not much grade on the route, but did have some strong winds coming back off of Gaviota. No sway issues though. Second trip was to Sequoia. Up the hill and down the hill, no problems. Tranny was heating up a bit more than my comfort zone, so I might look into an bigger transmission cooler. That's it so far.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DV_Socal,








Congratulations on the new Outback!
Glad to hear the combo is working for you, and you are enjoying your new toy!








Even though you have had good luck towing so far, remember you have a very short wheelbase for that trailer, and you are going to need to stay on top of it all the time. Get complacent, and it just may rear up and bite you on the you know what!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DV_Socal said:


> We decided to go ahead and get the 26RS. Thanks for some of the great feed back and towing information that we received from everyone on the site. It is very helpful for first time buyers and certainly made decision process for us a lot easier.
> 
> We decided to make the first trip a short haul, just so we can test everything out and also get use to the handling charactertistics of my TV with Outback on the hitch. We dorve to Lake Lopez which is about 160 miles for us one way. Everything went smooth and was a lot of fun. Not much grade on the route, but did have some strong winds coming back off of Gaviota. No sway issues though. Second trip was to Sequoia. Up the hill and down the hill, no problems. Tranny was heating up a bit more than my comfort zone, so I might look into an bigger transmission cooler. That's it so far.


Glad things are working out.

Congrats on the new Outback.


----------

